# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  پروژه های مبتنی بر ADODB را در Windows 7 SP1 کامپایل نکنید!!!

## M.T.P

چنانچه در پروژه های خود از کتابخانه ADODB برای دسترسی به بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده کرده اید از کامپایل آن در ویندوز Win7 SP1 خودداری کنید.

به نظر می رسه این موضوع منحصر به vb6 نیست و دیگر زبان های برنامه نویسی را شامل می شود.

برنامه های کامپایل شده در win7 sp1 با رفرنس Microsoft Activex Data Object  در نسخه های قبلی ویندوز قابل اجرا نیست.
برنامه نویسانی که از کتابخانه نامبرده استفاده کرده اند باید منتظر HotFix  باشند.

جزییات موضوع:
Breaking change in MDAC ADODB COM components in Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (repost with MSDN liveID)




> There is a by design change in ADO in Windows 7 SP1 that interfaces have new GUIDs as mentioned above. The pattern is that most of all ADO interfaces (say Connection) have new GUIDs while the old GUIDs are assigned to interfaces named xxx_deprecated (say Connection_Deprecated). The reason of this change is mentioned in KB983246:
> 
> "Some ADO APIs are platform dependent in ADO 2.7 and later versions. On 64-bit versions of Windows, these ADO APIs process arguments by using a 64-bit data type (such as the LONGLONG data type). However, applications that use these APIs still use the LONG data type. Therefore, you receive a "Type Mismatch" error message when you try to run the macro."
> 
> The interfaces with new GUIDs (in Windows 7 SP1) don't have such issue.
> 
> This change causes a break that if your application is re-compiled on Windows 7 SP1 and it uses early binding to ADO, it probably doesn't work on down-level OSes, such as Windows 7 RTM, Vista, etc. Please note that this break only happens when the application is re-compiled. Existing applications should run on Windows 7 SP1 without any problems.
> 
> If you have to re-compile your application on SP1, there are several workarounds:
> ...



پاسخ Microsoft Employee :



> According to policy, I cannot disclose too much about our plan. But we are looking at any possibility to fix this issue in Win7 SP1.
> At this moment, please try to work on Win7 RTM first.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ming.



اطلاعات بیشتر و لینک مشکل:
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...6-34f11c6b5a13

----------


## sina_saravi1

پس بگو....
من به یه خطاهای اجق وجقی میخوردم تو پروژم واسه این بود

خیلی ممنون
آقا لطف کردی

----------


## unforgiven

دوست عزیز
بر اساس متن انگلیسی شما این مشکل در ویندوز های 64 بیت سون وجود داره و در نسخه های 32 بیت مشکلی نیست .

----------


## M.T.P

> دوست عزیز
> بر اساس متن انگلیسی شما این مشکل در ویندوز های 64 بیت سون وجود داره و در نسخه های 32 بیت مشکلی نیست .


تو 32بیت هم همینه ، تست شده.

----------


## امین مستانی

سلام

به نظر میرسه مایکروسافت HotFix این خطا رو ارائه کرده .

لینک توضیحات + دانلود :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/983246


موفق باشید

----------

